# Selling custom originals! :D



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys!

I decided to finally start up my Etsy shop. Right now there is only one listing, but if I get any interest I will make more. 

Anyway, these are for custom fish portraits.  Such as the ones shown in my other thread. The difference is that I'm charging a small fee of $7.00 for these, and I'll send you the original art so that you can put it on your wall! You'll also get to choose the size of the art and make other customizations I don't offer in my free stuff thread, and the art will be done faster. I'm not sure about shipping yet, so I just put down five dollars. I may however have a way of shipping things for free, so if that works out then shipping will be free. 

I do pet fish as well as dream bettas as long as you can effectively describe and/or give me a photo. 

Anyway, if anyone's interested, here's the listing - 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/71137375/fish-portraits

[those of you receiving free portraits already need not worry about being forgotten and/or shoved to the bottom of the list by this, I'll make sure you get your portraits very soon.]


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wow! i would totally buy a portrait... but dont have the money  hahahha, i saw the ones you are selling, beautiful! are they all hand drawn?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep, all hand-drawn.  Thanks for the support. 

I just realized my listing price over there is 10.00 right now, not 7.00. My bad, I'll go fix it if I can. Esty is so confusing sometimes. >_<

Oh, samples. Right.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

you missed this one :









i LOVE the butterfly one


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i love the second one! hahaha XD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh.  Heh. That one too. Thanks Abby.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy cookaracha o.o <3 Wow wow wow!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I love your drawings! How big are the originals?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG. If I had the money, I would so get one ):
The butterfly one is AMAZING. 
You are SO talented. The portraits are amazing.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

pdxBetta said:


> I love your drawings! How big are the originals?


Thanks, I can go up to 8x11 inches without charging extra. 

Anything bigger than that obviously takes a lot longer.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

You are amazing! I'll be sending business your way if I can! Look everyone, look at my beautiful logo! She did it!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im deff buying one or two! Just as long as you 100% ship to Canada


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll ask my connections if I can ship to Canada.  I probably can. I just don't have the option up yet because it's not totally certain.

Thanks Monroe. xD Hey, it looks nice what you did with the print. What font is that?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Thanks Monroe. xD Hey, it looks nice what you did with the print. What font is that?


It's called Galeforce... it's in my Photoshop CS5 suite. I love it!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, cool.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool! Okay well I'll keep on checking here and I'll be ready to buy!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's another example, this time it's MartinisMommy's so no takey! 










I think I'm slowly getting better at this...


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

You are extremely talented!! I would love to order a picture or two from you!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awh, thanks!  Just let me know~


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I love your artwork. I just checked out your website, but I'm not sure how to submit the photos I want drawn. Can you PM me the details? Would like to purchase a total of four 8x10 pics. Thank you.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> I love your artwork. I just checked out your website, but I'm not sure how to submit the photos I want drawn. Can you PM me the details? Would like to purchase a total of four 8x10 pics. Thank you.


Do you have an Etsy account? If not, you can just PM me the four photos on here.  

Oh, heck. I'll just PM you with all the questions I usually ask people.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you go!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I want your first one, NIB D; *begs* <3 <3 <3


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I want your first one, NIB D; *begs* <3 <3 <3


My thread, I get first pick! >:T Shoo! 

By the way, that pic of Basch you have staring at your finger is super adorable.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you. It makes me miss him so much.

..Alle just flares and bites my finger... :'c

AND HAY I CALLED DIBS MAN


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Thread owner gets autodibs


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No!!! You so wrong  pew pew pew gets auto bids!!!..... ;D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Now, now children. lol jk


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

You just jealous ;D ... <3 Hehe.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I am literally laughing my butt off. He is a spoiled brat. And I do mean brat. But he loves to look at himself, which makes it a lot easier to get photos. I smile each time I see him strike a pose.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, you guys. 

Sorry it's taking me so long, NIB. I've got a lot going on right now. Actually, I think I'll close orders for a while until I can finish all the freebies and NIB's requests and take a break for a while.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Fuulie, do you have a deviantart or anything like that? :< <3 *wants to art stalk*
...
sorry that sounds so creepy. .__.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries. Trust me, I understand how the things we must do will always outweigh the things we would like to do.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Fabulous portraits! You have amazing talent, I hope to see more.  I'd buy one if I had the extra cash.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I do have a DA. :B I'm Tsubane. (I chose that name like five years ago, made it up and by chance it sounds like I'm a massive weeaboo ;_; DON'T JUDGE ME DON'T JUDGE ME) Just know there is some weird stuff on that account. I was into designing monsters a while ago.

I still kind of am. >..>

Thanks for understanding, NIB.  I hope it won't be too long before some time opens up and I can start getting these to you. And thanks, Cyer.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im Riukai, and...same. D;
Some creepy chick I know has been tracing my stuff and stole my name recently. "Riukai-chan"....GO TROLL HER >;D Jjkjkjkjk <3

Gonna check you OUT! >


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Im Riukai, and...same. D;
> Some creepy chick I know has been tracing my stuff and stole my name recently. "Riukai-chan"....GO TROLL HER >;D Jjkjkjkjk <3
> 
> Gonna check you OUT! >


*Dramatic Look* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40


I'm bad at trolling but I'm excellent at REPORTING. Sum1's gonna get b&nd.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohhh she whines and cries and sends whiney notes to me all the time. Thats what you get for ripping off a troll, kid.

D:< fdlksgklcnfuvaisvfualskdfj ...*watched*


----------

